# Lake Livingston White Bass, road bed and Harmon Creek. Catfish on the bulk heads.



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

This past Sat. and Sun. we caught lots of White Bass in Harmon Creek. The best bite was in the late afternoon on trolled jigs. The fish are spawning with many females full of eggs being caught. Then, on Monday we caught Catfish early on the Bulk heads and White Bass on the road bed fishing out of Water front Lodge.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice stringer!


----------

